# My predicament. Suggestions?



## afadenho (Mar 9, 2010)

Okay so here's my story, I went across the street to ask a land owner if I could hunt their property. I had been been in college for the last 4 years and the previous owners wouldn't let anyone hunt. When I went over there they were really hesitant and told me they had to talk it over and it would only be bow hunting they had me leave my name and number and they said they would call me back and let me know this was in early September. Well I never heard anything and my normal spot was not producing much deer activity so after work today I decided I would stop by and just ask. Well he had lost my number but now I have permission to hunt but I've not hung any stands or done any scouting. I know they're plenty of deer but I do not know the property at all. Today I snuck back into the woods with my climber and just set up on a deer trail. But what would you guys suggest I don't want to just Rome around and scare deer out of the property. Should I just stick up a few stands that look like they're in a promising location?


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Drew318 (Mar 25, 2010)

I hunt my aunt and uncles. Their property butts up to three neighbors and corn fields are across the street about a half mile away. I set a stand close to a deer trail and I don't know how you feel about baiting but I use every advantage I can have when I hunt. I set out 5 gallons of apples and corn with my camera and they keep coming back for more, I just have to be there when they do. Private property is a wonderful thing.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

I would just use your climber, find a spot you think might be promising and try it, i dont think you'll permanently scare deer out of there, and if ya do get a chance to scout first, go for it... good luck and let us know how it pans out!


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

I would worry about scaring the deer. I chase the deer out on my back yard and their back the nect day. Here is what i found 10 feet from my deck last Vet's Day.....


----------



## Reel Magic (Oct 18, 2010)

Scout it hang stands and hunt .....rut is starting just get in and out middle of the day

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## kernal83 (Mar 25, 2005)

Id walk it at least once and make the most of it when u do. Mark some stand locations. Then give it a week to calm down. I was in a similar situation last season and it turned out real well. I feel bumping them walking is a whole lot different that getting pegged in a stand. I don't think you change too much. And it's not like your working off some pattern you know and are afraid to ruin. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

i would just spend the middle of a good day checking the property out. then you can place your stand or just carry your climber in with you. just one trip through the property isnt going to change the deer. this is just my opinion.

one year i was hunting on public property, about 8:30 i hear a shot about 150 yrds from where i was hunting. i see this big deer running up an old fence about 50 yrds behind me. it stopped running and i seen it was a nice 9 pointer. i was using an old shotgun. so i shoot at the deer and he starts running again, so i shoot 2 more times. he goes out in this open field and about half dozen starts shooting. i watch the deer go in the woods on the other side of the field. i didnt figure this deer would ever come back. the next morning im hunting the same spot. about 8:30 i hear a shot from the same place. the guy shot what looked like the same deer. he said it came right back up the same trail about the same time, but he didnt miss this time. so if that didnt scare that buck out of the area i doubt you just scouting would do any real damage. just dont go in like a bull in a china shop,LOL.
sherman


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Saw a nice 6pt buck Monday afternoon coming out of a swampy area next to a road about 2:00 pm and saw another buck Tuesday night at 8:30 while driving home from a meeting. Boy the bucks are looking for love......


----------



## Eric E (May 30, 2005)

With the rain in the forecast, I would do your scouting while raining. It is quieter and takes cares of your scent.

Sent from my EVO using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Bluefinn (Jan 26, 2007)

Try looking at some aerial pics to get an idea. You can zoom in pretty good on some sites.


----------



## Bulldawg (Dec 3, 2007)

All these are great recommendations and should be applied , tomorrow would be a great day to take your bow and just go to do some scouting and still hunting . Like said before mark some possible stand locations on some trails in between feeding and bedding areas . Get in one morning with your climber, sit and see what happens . Take this time to use your climber as an "observation" stand . See exactly where they are moving then adjust your stand sight accordingly to be ready for the hunt . Good Luck let us know how it turns out .


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Bluefinn said:


> Try looking at some aerial pics to get an idea. You can zoom in pretty good on some sites.


i always google earth any new locations. scout when the sun is highest, wear rubber boots and spray scent killer on em. i like to also take photos


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

What is the property like? 

How big is it? 

All wooded, fields, crops, ponds, creeks, ravine, pinch points, fence lines, mature timber, oaks, really thick areas?

What surrounds this property? 

Do the owners have areas where they always see the deer?

Hard to answer your question without knowing more about this property and the surrounding properties. Deer move around on properties everyday and they move for reasons, not just aimlessly walking around. The land, cover, food, security all dictate how deer will use any one piece of property and the surrounding properties. Deer don't recognize property lines very well.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

If you can go scout today it would be a good day for it. With the wind and rain going through you will have less chance of bumping deer.


----------



## BaddFish (Jun 20, 2009)

Rule #1- Always hunt & scout using the wind

Idea #1- Find a what I call "Look-out spot"- a spot that maybe is a little higher in elevation or a bigger tree or whatever. Don't get too agressive at first. Get a feel for the area and their movements. If your not seeing any deer after 1 or two hunts- MOVE. 
One of my best tree stands is located on a bottleneck that i kinda tripped upon.. I used it as a lookout spot and ended up killing a doe the first night I sat in it. THat was 6 years ago- I've killed 2 more does and 2 bucks from that tree since. It is a very subtle bottleneck but just enough to make a difference. 

You have to find those subtle tendencies on your property- using aerial & topographical maps is awesome too.

Rule#2- Get that landowner a gift card for x-mas... offer deer meat or fresh walleye fillets or whatever you can offer. Help them bail hay? become friends with them- ask them about their hobbies and what they like to do. You want to create a relationship to last a lifetime! I've almost become a second son to the farmer lady near me.

I'll be relocating to portage cty shortly...so i get to do all this butt kissing again! 

Good luck


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

If you have plenty of trees suitable for the climber I would say go to it. Just be cautious and not tromp everywhere in the area because you may pressure them. Asking the owners as Lundy said may be worthwhile. I would start with a stand location that allowed a decent view of the extended area and try to stay away from what you suspect may be a bedding area. This would allow you to do some scouting while actually hunting. You may learn that where the deer are coming and going just by sitting at a distance and then you can develop a plan from that. As mentioned earlier, a good time to do a more extensive scouting would be during a rain or just before so as to wash your scent away more effectively.

I don't think there is any one correct answer to your question other than for you to go out and learn more about the deer through some time in the woods.


----------



## Blaze6784 (Nov 3, 2006)

You will be alright. I usually don't get a chance to scout until late September due to work and coaching football. I scouted an area a couple weeks ago, put a stand up, and have a ton of deer on camera...some even from the day I scouted.

Do your scouting, set your stands, and give it a few days-a week before actually hunting. You will be fine.

Good luck!


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

I'd say you have to do at least a little scouting. You may spook more deer just hanging stands willy-nilly and then being forced to move them. Remember, no matter where you are, you're always upwind of somewhere. And how would you recognize a "promising location" if you don't scout a little? Employ your entire scent control program and don't scout during prime time, scout in the middle of the day if you can. Of course, if you bump deer during the middle of the day, that tells you something too. And don't freak out if you do bump some. As long as you don't do it repeatedly you'll be OK. Deer are around people all the time, and are far cooler customers than many would give them credit for.


----------



## afadenho (Mar 9, 2010)

Thanks for all the replies guys. Well I went out yesterday evening around 3 with my climber found a ton of deer sign paths through the woods that look like bike paths with deer tracks on them, a couple scrapes and rubs. Found a nice tree where about 3 trails intersected and climbed up about 25 ft. It was a little windy and a little warm but I figure I would give it a shot. Right around 6:30 I hear a four wheeler coming down the trail and I'm thinking you've got to be kidding me. He just rides down the path once and goes back up to the house. So I decide to climb down and do a little bit of scouting since whoever was on the four wheeler probably spooked everything away. 
They had just cut the corn down about two weeks ago that butted right up to the woods I wish I could of hunted when that was up I would of probably been able to see something but I finally get back in my vehicle and I'm on my way out and he's standing outside. I stopped and got out and thanked him. He asked if his nephew had been back there on the four wheeler and I said yeah but it wasn't a big deal and not to worry about it. But he reassured me it wouldn't happen again and just shoot him a text when I'm back there and he will make sure no one bugs me. I thanked him again and went back home. I took a picture on google maps where I set my stand and the woods that I have permission for. There is a lot of pines and it butts right up to the metro parks. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## afadenho (Mar 9, 2010)

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## JoeFish (Apr 2, 2011)

That address should be blacked out asap, lots of crazies out there. 

"my buddy said I could hunt here" etc...

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

afadenho said:


> Thanks for all the replies guys. Well I went out yesterday evening around 3 with my climber found a ton of deer sign paths through the woods that look like bike paths with deer tracks on them, a couple scrapes and rubs. Found a nice tree where about 3 trails intersected and climbed up about 25 ft. It was a little windy and a little warm but I figure I would give it a shot. Right around 6:30 I hear a four wheeler coming down the trail and I'm thinking you've got to be kidding me. He just rides down the path once and goes back up to the house. So I decide to climb down and do a little bit of scouting since whoever was on the four wheeler probably spooked everything away.
> 
> They had just cut the corn down about two weeks ago that butted right up to the woods I wish I could of hunted when that was up I would of probably been able to see something but I finally get back in my vehicle and I'm on my way out and he's standing outside. I stopped and got out and thanked him. He asked if his nephew had been back there on the four wheeler and I said yeah but it wasn't a big deal and not to worry about it. But he reassured me it wouldn't happen again and just shoot him a text when I'm back there and he will make sure no one bugs me. I thanked him again and went back home. I took a picture on google maps where I set my stand and the woods that I have permission for. There is a lot of pines and it butts right up to the metro parks.
> 
> ...


First point, the kid on the 4 wheeler, and you thinking he spooked everything out of there. Not necessarily so. It was nice of the landowner to say he'll keep him out of the woods when you're hunting, but as for him spooking all the deer, you simply can't make that assumption. Or, he could spook game *toward* you! I can't tell you how many times I've had squirrel or small game hunters send deer my way. I used to hunt a lot in Beaver Creek State Park which is big with the horseback riding crowd. I'd hear a gang of them coming, especially the women in the group because they gab non-stop! They'd pass by and a few minutes later, bingo, here come the deer! Remember, the deer have probably seen that kid on the 4 wheeler before and know how to handle the situation. They are as good as patterning us as we are at patterning them.

Second. I don't know why you'd rather hunt there when the corn was up. Around here, we can't wait till the farmers get the corn out of the fields! They don't call them "corn forests" for nothing. Corn field provide incredible cover and food for deer. Everything they need. Once the corn fields come down the deer are forced to use the woods, weed fields, and thickets more frequently, both for food and shelter. Right where you want them to be.

Last, I have to admit that I'm kind of envious. This property borders the Cleveland Metroparks? Wow! You just might have hit the jackpot! I knew Grafton was somewhere near Cleveland, but I didn't know it was that close. I have some pretty good hunting spots, but I never saw so many deer, at all hours of the day, as when I was running a sales route in the eastern suburbs of Cleveland! Here's more. My friend lives in southern Mahoning Cty as does his friend. One night we were hanging out, drinking beer and talking deer. His friend works for a company that trims trees and clears brush. They had gotten a contract to clear all the power line rights of way in the Cleveland area. This might have been right after that big power outage a few years back. He said, "I'll tell you what. There's lots of nice deer around here, but nothing like what I saw up around Cleveland!"


----------



## kernal83 (Mar 25, 2005)

When looking at google maps to help narrow down spots i like yo look at the bigger picture especially with the rut rolling around. I like to find a couple different areas where does might be bedding the try to find some type of funnel between them where bucks might cruise through searching. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

yea, dont worry so much about the atv scaring the deer. if its something they hear alot they just dont pay much attension to it unless it gets alittle to close. then they will just avoid the atv and go on about there business.

the public land i hunt up north is close to some houses. im always hearing chain saws, atv,s and farm tractors. when im watching deer in the woods they pay very little attension to those sounds. my brother and best friend use to cut paperwood in tenn. they have told me many times i need to come hunt where there cutting wood. many times they have had deer watch them while they were working.

i havent been able to get out and hunt like i use to for several years now. i found a place where the deer cross this road and other deer travel through this area. i only hunt about 150 yrds from the road. i have hunted it for several yrs now. i dont get alot of hunting pressure because most people hunt farther back in the woods. sometimes someone will set up between where i hunt and the road but alittle farther south, so there not close enough to really bother me. last year my son and his wife set up there. and i still got my deer coming from the road. they had spooked them and they came on back in the woods and i got a perfect shot.

and knock on wood but i have taken atleast 1 deer from this spot every year now sinse i started hunting there. i am set up in some big open woods next to some pretty heavy cover. the edge of this heavy cover is where they like to travel. where they cross the road its pretty thick. then they seem to move out to the edge to travel, but they stay close to the heavy cover. if they get spooked or i shoot 1 the rest of the deer will go into the heavy cover. then its almost impossable to get a clean shot.

i know i have got alittle off point here. my point being that cars and trucks and tractors travel this road all the time. it doesnt seem to bother the deer at all. i have been watching deer when someone would drive down the road. i can see the road pretty good from my tree stand. but the deer doesnt even look towards the road when a car goes by. they are use to the sound all the time. the 1st deer i shot here was my first morning on opening morning. i see this car going down the road and about that time he just bows up and stops.

then he takes off again, this got my attension, so i kept watching the woods. about that time i see these 2 nice does coming pretty fast, they are spooked where the car almost hit them. i whistel several times and bleat like a goat a couple of times. i had just about given up when 1 stops and starts looking for where the sound is coming from. shes about 90 yrds at this point. i use my shooting rail for a rest and fire. the smoke clears from my m/l, and i pick out the spot where i shot at the deer.

i pick out a big tree. because nothing looks the same from the ground as up in your stand. i get to that tree and look around, i see my deer about 15 yrds from where i thought she was when i shot. i had checked my watch right after i shot and it had been legal hunting for 6 minutes. when i first heard the car sliding in the gravel road i looked at my watch and it was 2 minutes untill legal hunting started. so everything took place in 8 minutes.

i hope i havent bored you to death with this post. i just wanted to let you know, once deer have a favorite way to travel it takes alot to change that pattern. now if you spook a big buck real bad or a couple of times he might change his pattern or go nocturnel, but most of the does will continue to follow there patterns. or thats how its been for me.
sherman


----------



## BaddFish (Jun 20, 2009)

Ya, don't give up on that cornfield... there will still be deer coming to that to eat the corn on the ground. Especially if its secluded...It may not be there #1 choice but you'll have to find that out.


----------

